# Horehound/hoarhound



## alikat72 (Jun 24, 2013)

Anyone else have to deal with this terrible weed? Have you found any animal that will eat them? What about a way to kill them without poison? 

I hate these things and am overrun with them. Any time it rains I pull a bunch up but I have acres of them. If you mow them new ones grow in the same spot and the base gets bigger and bigger. The cut stems dry and are stiff enough to stab you through thin shoes.

Over all they are my most hated growth on my land. I'd rather deal with yuccas, mesquite and prickly pears. All of which I also have in abundance.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Yes, we have it. We use herbicides to control it. According to this

http://wric.ucdavis.edu/information/natural areas/wr_M/Marrubium.pdf

sheep will eat it, but it is not preferred grazing. Looks like spraying is your best bet to get it under control.


----------



## alikat72 (Jun 24, 2013)

MsScamp said:


> Yes, we have it. We use herbicides to control it. According to this
> 
> http://wric.ucdavis.edu/information/natural areas/wr_M/Marrubium.pdf
> 
> sheep will eat it, but it is not preferred grazing. Looks like spraying is your best bet to get it under control.


Thanks MsScamp! Is there a particular herbicide you've found to be most effective?


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

No problem!  2-4D should take care of it while it is young. I would mix the 2-4D stronger for older plants, but it should still kill it. I want to say that 2-4D is mixed at the rate of 2 oz's per gallon of water, but I will double check that. 

Do not spray if temps are above 80 (can cause the herbicide to vaporize and increase the drift area), or if the wind is blowing. 2-4D will not harm grass, but will kill most broadleaf weeds as well as flowers.


----------



## alikat72 (Jun 24, 2013)

Thanks for the heads up. I've been reading about 2,4-D. It is definitely on my shopping list for the first of the month. Yay! I'm excited just thinking about killing those things. I may have to do it at night for the under 80 degrees and no wind, lol.


----------

